
Draft bill would boost H-1B worker pay for big visa users - bradleyjg
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3082668/it-careers/draft-bill-would-boost-h-1b-worker-pay-for-big-visa-users.html
======
DrScump
It's ironic that Zoe Lofgren is behind this. She has been the biggest H1-B
advocate in Congress, including pushing to continue the program during the
"financial crisis".

She's a former San Jose City Council member. Her 19th District includes
southeastern Silicon Valley.

------
KB1JWQ
Fascinating.

I wonder what the cultural implications are if this passes. Someone generally
expects their peer group to make within ~20% of what they make, not "2x."

